# 2005 Instrument Cluster



## chucksgto (Dec 3, 2008)

Will it work in an 04? Thanks, Chuck


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I don't see a reason why it wouldn't.


----------



## chucksgto (Dec 3, 2008)

Just need to make sure, since they may have changed some of the electronic functions.


----------



## BastropGTO (Mar 27, 2007)

I have read before that they are not compatible. I will edit with link when I find the information for sure.


----------



## chucksgto (Dec 3, 2008)

Were you able to find any more info on the 05 instrument cluster?


----------

